# OkCupid Profile Feedback



## Dharma Ga (Feb 5, 2009)

Hi, have been unlucky in love for quite a few years so tried Okcupid for a while, but got disillusioned as no one wanted to seem to get to know me, so deleted my profile, am I really that boring?:sad:

This is the profile I had 

Hi, 

You have here an Anglo-Swedish guy, intellectual, ambitious, charming and calm, with a good heart and mature way. Have a Psychology degree from Scotland, am trying to start a company in Scotland so will probably move there soon.

Am a born optimist, love the ordinary, but so vital things in life, love, companionship, laughter, adventure, knowledge and happiness. Have never been a person for clubbing, but love to talk into the night with good friends, play board games, and cook nice food. Read a lot, book shops are a favourite destination. Find exercise important, so go to the gym, walk, and rollerblade when it's nice weather. Have aspirations to write professionally, freelance or as an author, time will tell.

I seek in a girl, good sense of humour, a good heart, honesty, and an interest to explore life and the world, whether it be a trip to some exotic place, discussing the day that has been, to enjoying a new dish at a restaurant and a good movie at the cinema. Intimacy is important to me, kisses, hugs, flirtatious gazes, to fall asleep in one anothers arms and also enjoy loving sex. Am old fashioned in the way that I like chivalry and romance, and would enjoy surprising you now and again with a romantic gesture (^_^)

Oliver


----------



## SummoningDark (Mar 10, 2009)

Hm ...I wouldn't worry if I were you, I mean that's Okcupid we're talking about here, the only good thing about Okcupid is the famous Jedi vs. Sith test:tongue:
Admmitedly that's not much help in your case....my impression of Okcupid is that the average user simply isn't interested in book shops.
Did you consider to try another site? 
I think it would be overhasty to become disheartened only due to your experiences on Okcupid.


----------



## Ikari T (Nov 1, 2008)

Guys are usually the ones looking for the girls. So on dating sites, you might want to try to message some girls in OK Cupid.


----------



## LadyJava (Oct 26, 2008)

Mercury, your profile looks good to me. You sound like a great guy with many interests. It would be good if you could say you are currently employed. "Aspiring writer" is good as far as showing ambition, but most women like a man to have a job (unless you are a student -- you should say if you are.) 

I've never been to OKCupid, but if it's like other dating sites, keep in mind that the women on dating sites get dozens of emails a week, or even a day-- even more if they post pictures and are height/weight proportionate.. I know it's hard for most INFP males to be the agressor, but you really need to be if you want to meet anyone, and keep in mind that you will probably have to send out a lot of emails to meet just a couple people. 

A lot of the emails that women get are along the lines of "Hi. How are you?" or "Tell me about yourself." or worse "What size bra do you wear?" So if you can write a basic letter, then personalize it with her name and a bit that shows you actually read her profile, you will be way ahead of the game. Good luck!


----------



## Decon (Dec 9, 2008)

Yeah, I agree with what Java said. But the thing is that OkCupid isn't meant for long term guys like us. It's basically used for it's tests and to find short term guys. You'd have better luck at Chemistry.com or eHarmony.


----------



## Dharma Ga (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks guys  will try the other sites


----------



## Decon (Dec 9, 2008)

Good. You're the kind of guy who would do well on sites where people are looking for longer term relationships.


----------



## KerryLee (Jan 22, 2009)

Mercury said:


> am I really that boring?:sad:


Certainly not, you got my attention! :wink:
But seriously, I think they're right, those sort of sites aren't probably for you and if you changed your profile to suit those "looking" you may find yoursefl unlucky again.. I don't know anything about which sites are best to be honest but I know enough not to go on them myself as I know exactly the attention I'll get ..the wrong kind :shocked:


----------



## Sleepy (Jan 18, 2009)

Your profile is good in a way that it probably describes you. But since you wanted feedback: Maybe you could add a twist to it? You are not applying for a job here. Something unexpected, unpredictable, irrational. Something that makes people go "who could this guy be". It might sound shallow, but in internet dating it's all about getting the attention. That's what make people want to answer. One rule that you could try is: Don't tell them that you like flirting: show it! Don't say that you have humour. Show it! Ok, you get the picture...

Lycka till!


----------



## Dharma Ga (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks you two :happy: means a lot


----------

